

What Is Your Startup's "One Sentence"? - applecore
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2014/02/21/developing-a-one-sentence/

======
matryoshka
'One sentence' is way better than an elevator pitch with today's short
attention span. My one sentence at the moment is: my company, artisurn.com,
helps people embrace what is inevitable with grace and lets them pick a
memorial urn or keepsake that 'talks' to them.

